# ISO Low-Fat Chicken Recipes



## mish (Jan 4, 2006)

Any *TNT* low-fat chicken recipes members wish to share?

I've always been a fan of Cooking Light, and try to prepare meals with as little oil/fat as possible.

Question #2 - What is the best, low-fat(wise), oil to cook with... canola, vegetable, peanut, safflower, evoo, etc.? TIA


----------



## kadesma (Jan 4, 2006)

Mish, this recipe makes 6 serving, but you could cut it back. It's a salad really and I love it. It does include anchovies in the dressing, while I love them others do not so feel free to omit.
6-c. chicken stock, canned is fine
3-c-water
2-carrots chopped
1-stalk celey chopped
1-med. onion sliced
 3-whole chix breasts
1/2 lb. small white mushrooms,sliced
2-Tea. mustard
juice of 2 lemons
salt and fresh ground black pepper
4-flat anchovy fillets, chopped or as I do mashed into the oil
1/2-c. evoo
3-4 green onions sliced
freshly chopped flat leaf parsley about 1-2 TAB.
place stock,water,carrots,celery and onion in large saucepan. Bring to boil. Add chicken. Cover and and lower heat. Simmer 40 to 50 min. or til chix is tender. Slice mushrooms thin. Remove chix from broth and let cool. I save stock and freeze for soups.  
skin and bone the chix. Slice meat in thin slices,place in large salad bowl. Add mushrooms, green onions. Mix the mustard, lemon juice,salt,pepper in small bowl. Add anchovies and oil Pour over chix, toss gently and if you want place on bed of shredded lettuce or even a nice grilled roll, top with parsley 
enjoy,best if served at room temp.
makes enough for 6 serving..
kadesma


----------



## jennyema (Jan 4, 2006)

All of the oils you mentioned are vegetable oils. They all have the same amount of fat.  Vegetable oils are usually considered better for you than animal fats... but there are exceptions.

*Goodweed* recently posted some interesting information on fats Here


----------



## Robo410 (Jan 4, 2006)

fat is fat and clocks in as caloriewise equal one to another.  Low fat methods to cook chicken: 1) in tomato sauce with basil, oregano, or rosemary. 2) With white wine, garlic, taragon and/or thyme. 3) In broth with seasoning of choice including hot sauces if you like.  I like #1 over whole wheat pasta.  I like #2 with greens of some type over quinoa or couscous.  And # 3 with a mix of vegies or greens over whole wheat noodles.


----------



## valnaples (Jan 4, 2006)

You might like this recipe which is best with skinless thighs or drumsticks, it's like a glorified honey-mustard dish:

Five Ingredient Chicken

1/4  cup dijon mustard, thinned with 2 Tablespoons water
2/3  cup maple syrup (grade B is best)
2   teaspoons dried or rubbed sage
2   teaspoons curry powder
6 - 8 chicken thighs or drumsticks

Preheat oven to 400. In a small saucepan, combine everything except chicken and stir over medium heat til well-mixed. 

Sprinkle chicken with salt & freshly ground black pepper and arrange in a baking dish that crowds the pieces a bit. (I like using my Corning Ware 8x8x2 inch glass dish and I usually line it with foil but you don't have to.)  Pour sauce over chicken and turn chicken to coat.  Bake uncovered for about 40 minutes, BASTING every 10 or 15 minutes, or til golden brown and cooked through.  Very good with basmati rice and a green vegetable.

There is another very tasty low-fat recipe at Epicurious.com for Chicken in Spicy Tomato Sauce, really excellent.


----------



## Alix (Jan 4, 2006)

Mish, I just read an interesting article about not using olive oil to cook with as it changes when it heats up. I can't remember it very well, but I will look it up and post it if I find it. The upshot of the article was that olive oil is best used in salads etc and not to cook with.


----------



## marmalady (Jan 4, 2006)

Here ya go!

CHICKEN EN PAPILLOTE
 ​4 servings
 
4 large pieces of parchment paper,12x18           
 2 cloves minced garlic
4-6 plum tomatoes,  small dice                                 
4tsp.minced ginger
3T minced parsley                                     
1T minced rosemary
1T lemon juice                                     
 1T olive oil
salt/pepper                                                      
 4 skinless chicken breast
8 thin slices lemon
 
Place tomatoes, garlic, ginger, parsley, rosemary,  lemon juice and olive oil in a bowl and mix.  Pound chicken breasts to flatten evenly.  
Preheat oven to 450.  See directions for preparing parchment. Open parchment so points of hearts are toward you; lay a chicken breast on the right side of the heart.  Sprinkle with salt/pepper to taste.  Top each breast with ± of the tomato herb mixture, and lay two slices of lemon on top of each one.  Place completed envelopes on sheet pan; place in preheated oven and bake for 10-12 minutes; packet will puff up and brown nicely on the outside. 
To serve, place whole packet on plate.  Cut open an X and fold back the points.
 
TO PREPARE THE PARCHMENT PAPER:
Cut a piece of parchment into a rectangle about 12" X 15" or 18".  Fold the rectangle in half and cut half a heart, starting from the bottom of the folded side.  A full heart should be visible when the paper is unfolded.  Oil the outside of the heart, and place oiled side down.  Put the food on the parchment as above.
Fold over the left side of the heart to enclose the food, making a small crimp or fold at the top edge of the heart; continue making small overlapping folds all the way around the edge.  Each fold should hold the previous one.  When you reach the bottom of the heart, fold the point under to hold it in place.  The packet is ready for cooking.  
 
******************************************
 
CHICKEN WITH RASPBERRY SAUCE 
 
1 c Fresh or frozen Raspberries 
1 ts Finely shredded orange peel 
1/2 c Orange juice 
1/2 ts Chicken bouillon granules 
1/8 ts Ground nutmeg
 1/8 ts White or black pepper 
2 ts Cornstarch 
1 tb Cold Water 
4 x medium (12 oz total) boned skinless Chicken Breast halves
 
Thaw raspberries if frozen; set aside. In a large skillet combine orange peel, orange juice, bouillon granules, nutmeg, and pepper. Bring to boiling; reduce heat. Add chicken. Cover and simmer 15 minutes or till chicken is tender and no longer pink; turn chicken after 10 minutes. Remove chicken from skillet; keep warm. Stir together cornstarch and water; add to skillet. Cook and stir till thickened and bubbly. Cook and stir 2 minutes more. Gently stir in raspberries; heat through. Pour over chicken. Per serving: 177 calories, 27 g protein, 8 g carbohydrates, 3 g fat, 73 mg cholesterol, 110 mg sodium, 
 
************************************
 
MARINATED GRILL-ROASTED CHICKEN
 ​4 servings
 
4 skinless chicken breasts             
1T olive oil             
1/3 cup soy sauce
¼ cup lemon juice                             
2T chopped rosemary          
¼  cup minced parsley
½ tsp. coarse grind black pepper 
2 minced garlic cloves  
¼ cup dry white wine
 
Pound chicken breasts to flatten evenly.  Combine oil, soy sauce, lemon juice, rosemary, 2 T of parsley, black pepper and garlic.  Place chicken breasts in ziplock bag and pour marinade in.  Close bag and shake to coat.  Marinate in fridge at least 1 hour or up to all day; turn occasionally.  
Preheat oven to 450.  Remove chicken from fridge  ½  hour before cooking. Remove chicken from marinade and drain. Place marinade in small skillet and reserve.  Have ready a baking sheet to put the chicken pieces on for the oven.
Using a ridged grill pan, preheat to high heat til almost smoking.  Lay the chicken in the pan so they are not touching, and sear.  Give the breasts a quarter turn after the initial searing.  When nicely browned on one side, remove from pan and place browned side up on the baking sheet.  Roast for 6-8 minutes, or til the breast just bounces when lightly pressed with a finger.  Remove from oven to warm platter and cover while you finish sauce.
Deglaze the grill pan with wine, and add it to the marinade.  Place over high heat and reduce by half, adding any accumulated juices from the chicken.  Just before serving, stir in remaining parsley; plate chicken and spoon sauce over top. 
 
**************************
 
Enjoy!  If you're doing the low-cal thing, remember you can really punch up flavors, with a fruit or vegetable 'salsa', added at serving time.


----------



## QSis (Jan 4, 2006)

*Chicken, Olives and Tequila*

It's called "Pollo Borracho", a recipe I got from Food Network. I've made it a bunch of times, with any chicken I have on hand, including boneless, skinless chicken breasts (naturally, you cook that less time than dark meat).

It is so easy and delicious! Serve over rice. mmm MMMM!

Lee

http://www.foodnetwork.com/food/recipes/recipe/0,,FOOD_9936_12663,00.html


----------



## Constance (Jan 4, 2006)

I just toss my chicken in olive oil and season with a garlic/herb seasoning or a packet of Good Season's Zesty Italian dressing, put in baking dish, and bake, uncovered at 350 until nicely browned. No need to turn them. 
You can add vegetables of your choice, prepared the same way, if you like. 
I do both breasts and thighs, as I prefer the dark meat, while my husband likes white. 

You can use this same method with other seasonings...Cajun seasoning is a nice change.


----------



## Robo410 (Jan 4, 2006)

Alix, all of Southern Italy disagrees and cooks almost exclusively with evoo.  even deep frying in it. But a very expensive single vintage evoo is best appreciated in a salad or a cold preparation.


----------



## Alix (Jan 4, 2006)

Robo, I have used olive oil exclusively for years and love it. HOWEVER, I recently heard something (which is escaping me at the moment) that indicates that olive oil may not be the best one to use for cooking *gasp* as it changes somehow to something nasty. Clearly, I didn't pay much attention because I figured it was a bunch of hooey anyway. Not to suggest that anyone stop using it, but I know mish likes to keep on top of stuff like this so I was giving her the heads up if she cared to put her excellent research skills to work. Sorry I can't remember more mish. I'll massage my brain and hope for a flash.


----------



## Barbara L (Jan 4, 2006)

Alix said:
			
		

> Robo, I have used olive oil exclusively for years and love it. HOWEVER, I recently heard something (which is escaping me at the moment) that indicates that olive oil may not be the best one to use for cooking *gasp* as it changes somehow to something nasty. Clearly, I didn't pay much attention because I figured it was a bunch of hooey anyway. Not to suggest that anyone stop using it, but I know mish likes to keep on top of stuff like this so I was giving her the heads up if she cared to put her excellent research skills to work. Sorry I can't remember more mish. I'll massage my brain and hope for a flash.


Alix, I don't know if this is the same thing you saw, but when I did a search I found this site: http://www.trustedhands.com/content/id20.html.  It is a chiropractic site.  They say that cooking with olive oil is dangerous.  Of course they also say that it is bad to drink milk.  I would need to read both of these in more than one study before I would just stop either one.  

 Barbara


----------



## SierraCook (Jan 4, 2006)

*Mish, here are some of my favorite "healthy" chicken recipes.*  

Asian Foil-Wrapped Chicken

3 tablespoons low-sodium soy sauce
1 tablespoon sesame oil
½ teaspoon grated fresh ginger
1 garlic clove, minced
4 (5oz) chicken breast halves
1 large red bell pepper, seeded and sliced ½ inch thick
½ lb. snow peas
½ cup sliced water chestnuts
2 scallions, chopped
2 cups hot cooked rice

Preheat oven to 500º. Spray four 12-inch square sheets of foil with nonstick cooking spray. In a small bowl, mix the soy sauce, sesame oil, ginger, and garlic. Place 1 chicken breast half on each foil square and fold edges up but not over the chicken. Scatter red pepper strips, snow peas, water chestnuts, and scallions evenly over each 4 chicken breasts. Spoon equal amounts of the soy sauce mixture over the vegetables. Fold the foil over the chicken and roll edges up tightly to seal. Place the foil packets on baking sheet. Bake for 12 minutes. Check for doneness by opening one of the foil packets to see if the chicken is firm and juices run clear when the meat is pierced with a knife. Serve with rice.

Grilled Lemon-Sage Chicken

Marinade

1 teaspoon olive oil
1 teaspoon grated lemon zest
1/4 cup fresh lemon juice
1/4 cup chopped fresh sage leaves
1 tablespoon chopped fresh rosemary
2-3 garlic cloves, minced
1 teaspoon whole black peppercorns, cracked
1/2 teaspoon salt, optional

6 boneless, skinless chicken breast halves, all visible fat removed

In an airtight plastic bag, combine marinade ingredients. Rinse chicken and pat dry with paper towels. Put chicken smooth side up between two sheets of plastic wrap. Lightly flatten chicken halves to 1/4-inch thickness. Add chicken to marinade and turn to coat evenly. Seal and refrigerate for at least 30 minutes or overnight, turning bag occasionally. Discard marinade. Preheat grill to medium-high. Grill chicken for 6-7 minutes on each side, or until done.

Cashew Chicken

Ingredients:
8 ounces boneless chicken breasts, skinned and cut into 1/2 inch cubes 

Marinade
1 egg white
1 teaspoon salt 
1 teaspoon cornstarch

3 tablespoons cooking oil (vegetable or peanut), divided
2 ounces cashew nuts
2 teaspoons dry rice wine
1 tablespoon light soy sauce
1 tablespoon spring onions, finely chopped as garnish (if desired)
¼ lb. fresh snow peas 

Directions: 
Add the marinade ingredients to the chicken cubes, mixing with chopsticks and adding the cornstarch last. Allow the chicken to marinate in the refrigerator for 15 - 20 minutes. While the chicken is marinating, mix together the rice wine and light soy sauce and set aside. 
Heat the wok and add 2 tablespoons of oil. When the oil is ready, add the chicken cubes and stir-fry on medium heat, stirring quickly to ensure that the chicken does not stick to the wok, until it turns white. Remove the chicken from the wok and set aside. 
Clean the wok with a paper towel and add one tablespoon of oil. When the oil is ready, add the cashews and stir-fry them for about 1 minute. Add the chicken, rice wine/soy sauce mixture spring onions, and snow peas. Stir-fry the dish for about another 2 minutes and serve over white rice. 



*This is my favorite chicken salad recipe.*

Vietnamese Chicken Salad

1¼ lbs. cooked chicken, shredded by hand into julienne strips
6 oz. thin rice stick noodles (maifun)
1 package of Mann™s broccoli slaw
2 tablespoons oil
1 ½ cups grated carrot
2 cups bean sprouts
¼ cup coarsely chopped fresh cilantro leaves
¼ cup chopped fresh basil leaves
½ cup finely chopped scallion greens
¼ cup dry-roasted peanuts

Fill large bowl with very hot water out of tap, enough to cover noodles. Soak noodles in water for ten minutes. Rinse under cold water in colander and drain thoroughly. Clip noodles in to 3-inch lengths and arrange on large serving platter. 

Stir-fry broccoli slaw in 2 tablespoons oil for approximately 2 minutes. Allow to cool. Completely cover rice noodles with broccoli slaw. Arrange chicken in the center of platter over the broccoli slaw and then arrange carrots and bean sprouts around it in a circle. Sprinkle with cilantro, basil, scallions, and chopped peanuts on top of salad. Serve the salad at room temperature or chilled. 

Serve with the Vietnamese Sweet and Sour Dipping Sauce on the side or pour it over the top and toss before serving. This sauce can be purchased under the name of Sweet Chili (Nuoc Cham) Sauce. The brand name is Mae Ploy.

Vietnamese Sweet and Sour Dipping Sauce: 

1 teaspoon crushed red pepper
Juice of 3 limes or 2 lemons
1 tablespoon minced garlic 
3 tablespoons sugar
¼ cup fish sauce
2 tablespoons grated carrot

Soak the crushed red pepper in citrus juice for several minutes. Add the garlic, sugar, and fish sauce and stir to dissolve the sugar. Transfer to serving container, add the grated carrots and serve at room temperature. Refrigerated, the sauce will keep in a tightly covered container for up to 5 days. Makes about 2/3 cup.


*This next recipe was from PA Baker.* 

Balsamic Rosemary Chicken Breasts

4 boneless, skinless chicken breasts
2 Tbsp balsamic vinegar (or enough to coat chicken--I never measure)
2 Tbsp EVOO (same as above, I never measure)
3 stems rosemary, leaves stripped and chopped, about 2 Tbsp (or 1 Tbsp dried)
4 cloves garlic, cracked and peeled
Salt and coarse black pepper

Coat chicken in balsamic vinegar, then olive oil. Season chicken with rosemary, salt and pepper. Let stand 10 minutes. Heat medium non-stick skillet over medium-high heat. Add chicken and cracked garlic to pan. Cook 12 minutes or until the juices run clear, turning occasionally. The balsamic vinegar will produce a deep brown, sweet finish on the chicken as it cooks.

*This recipe was from Norgeskog.*

SLOW ROASTED GARLIC AND LEMON CHICKEN

1 chicken (about 3-1/2 to 4 lbs) cut into 10 pieces
1 head garlic, separated into unpeeled cloves
2 lemons cut into chunky eighths
small handfull of fresh thyme
3 Tbs olive oil
10 Tbs dry white wine 
salt and pepper

Preheat oven to 300. Put chicken pieces into a roasting pan and add the whole garlic cloves, lemon chunks, and the thyme just roughly pulled off the stalks leaving some intact for strewing over later. Add the oil, and using your hands mix everything together and then spread mixture out making sure chicken pieces are skin side up. Sprinkle over the white wine and grind on some pepper. Cover tightly with foil and add to oven at the low heat for 2 hours.


----------



## mish (Jan 4, 2006)

ALL the recipes here are amazing! Thank you. I am starting a new cookbook on my computer cooking program to include every one. I particularly appreciate the understanding of wanting to eliminate (for the most part) cooking with large amounts of oil. Don't think you need to be on a 'special' diet to appreciate good food cooked in a healthy way and taste the food, rather than the oil. 

I plan on changing my eating/cooking habits and actually 'taste' the food I eat...so you guys really 'got it' & helped lots Didn't want a debate to ensue about oil, but more about what would be a lighter, healthier, tastier choice... as I'm trying to cut the oil/fat and appreciate the food.

Some thoughts I may try: Cooking in sun-dried tomato oil (from the sun-dried tomatoes), NOH had a packaged powdered lemon sauce (i need to read how much oil is needed), using Italian, Caesar, teriyaki low-fat dressings as a marinade, or a yogurt based marinade...or roasting tomatoes and adding Italian seasonings for a sauce -- or diced tomatoes and herbs, or lemon/orange/lime juice, bloody mary mix? Keep the ideas coming   Thank you all, again for the terrific input.


----------



## buckytom (Jan 5, 2006)

mish, don't forget about grilling. you can't get lower fat than that.

most low fat cooking is boring imo, and doesn't require particularly difficult preparation, but one of my favorite low fat chicken dishes is dw's version of lemon mushroom chicken.

you flour and brown some pounded skinless boneless chicken breasts in a minimum amount of evoo in a non-stick skillet, then add 2 cups of sliced mushrooms (she always uses canned, but i'm trying to covert her to fresh), a cup of white wine or fat free chicken stock, the zest of 1/2 a lemon, and razor thin slices of the other half of the lemon, and a sprig or 2 of thyme, s&p. cover and simmer until the mushrooms are soft, the chicken cooked thru, and the thin slices of lemon begin to melt.
if you want, after plating the chicken and shrooms, you can then reduce the remianing liquid to make a sauce/gravy.


----------



## mish (Jan 5, 2006)

buckytom said:
			
		

> mish, don't forget about grilling. you can't get lower fat than that.
> 
> most low fat cooking is boring imo, and doesn't require particularly difficult preparation, but one of my favorite low fat chicken dishes is dw's version of lemon mushroom chicken.
> 
> ...


 
TY, BT.  Added to my new cookbook collection.


----------



## mish (Jan 5, 2006)

This is an easy recipe I've added to my new cookbook collection, that will be coming to the table soon.

Greek Chicken and Vegetables
Serving Size : 4

4 boneless, skinless chicken breast halves (1 to 1 1/4 pounds)
2 cups fresh, cut, green beans
1 can (14 1/2 oz.) diced tomatoes with garlic and onion (I will use fresh, diced)
2 teaspoons dried oregano
1 teaspoon salt
1/4 teaspoon pepper
1 package (4 oz.) crumbled feta cheese

Preheat oven to 450°F or grill to medium-high. Cut chicken in strips. Combine chicken, green beans, tomatoes, oregano, salt and pepper. 

Center one-fourth of chicken mixture on a sheet of heavy duty aluminum foil. Bring up foil sides. Double fold top and ends to seal packet, leaving room for heat to circulation inside. Repeat to make four packets.

Bake 20 to 24 minutes on a cookie sheet in oven OR GRILL 10 to 14 minutes in covered grill. Sprinkle with cheese before serving.

(Per Serving) calories 295 
grams fat 10 
milligrams cholesterol 103 
milligrams sodium 1480 
grams carbohydrates 12 
grams fiber 2 
grams protein 38 
grams sugar 2


----------

